# halogen?



## BeerBeBud (Mar 12, 2007)

will a 500 watt halogen effectively grow a few plants or should i get a HID or Mercury or Sodium vapor. Which would be best?


----------



## BeerBeBud (Mar 12, 2007)

never mind just ordered a 400w MH


----------



## Magoo (Mar 12, 2007)

good choice...   halogen would have made you a 'not so happy camper'   Good luck with the Halide...


----------

